
For a startup, sales is about more than just "getting to yes" - akashs
http://behindthescenes.midtownrow.com/for-a-startup-sales-is-about-more-than-just-g
======
tejaswiy
Completely off topic (browsed to midtownrow.com to see what they were doing),
but is it just me or is the current trend in startups shifting towards design
focus + curation of stuff instead of a one app that does everything type of
approach?

Other than lifestyle choices like fashion, food & travel, where else can this
be applied?

